# Original Arrow Tank



## PREWAR ELGIN (Mar 25, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272187263783 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 26, 2016)

I say it hits a final bid of:
     $3452.00


----------



## PREWAR ELGIN (Mar 26, 2016)

It will sell for 6,000 because of the hype and buyer its going to suck his thumb for the rest of his life lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## thatonejohn (Mar 26, 2016)

Anybody else think that it was originally white with red inserts?


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 26, 2016)

looks fiberglass or reproduction


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 26, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> looks fiberglass or reproduction




 it rusts like metal too


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> it rusts like metal too



It's been done


----------



## thatonejohn (Mar 26, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> looks fiberglass or reproduction



Yep, reproduction tanks totally have the hole for the original switch, and then don't use that hole for the switch


----------



## then8j (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## bikebozo (Mar 27, 2016)

the earth is flat ,


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 30, 2016)

Don't look now but there is another project Arrow with its original metal tank on Ebay. It looks a lot more complete than this.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301914045254?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 30, 2016)

$2800! Crazy money


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 30, 2016)

LOOKS LIKE THE PRICE OF ONE OF MY GLASS ONES NEEDS TO GO UP LOL


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 30, 2016)

JAF/CO said:


> LOOKS LIKE THE PRICE OF ONE OF MY GLASS ONES NEEDS TO GO UP LOL View attachment 300403 View attachment 300404



How much do your glass one cost right now? Before this price jump


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 31, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> How much do your glass one cost right now? Before this price jump



$1000 shipped in the 48 thats compleat steel inserts working light  ready to paint


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a 1940 girls complete with all the right parts to build a 1940 Arrow. All I need is a frame and tank. I am very tempted! Nice work Jim!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Apr 1, 2016)

Joe, that is one pretty lady. Plain jane, pretty jane!


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 1, 2016)

someone got the tank with a 4 second sniper attack


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm surprised it didn't crack $3k. V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 1, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> someone got the tank with a 4 second sniper attack




I totally stumbled upon that tank within 10 minutes of it being listed. Placed a bid after I convinced myself it was real.

Not sure if I'm more relieved I didn't win or disappointed that I didn't. I know I took 2nd place since it went for $50 over my max bid but can't figure out how to see all the bids since it ended...


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 1, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm surprised it didn't crack $3k. V/r Shawn




I think the addition of the more complete arrow on ebay slowed the roll on this tank.


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 1, 2016)

i went to the auction , and then the bid spot , and all the bids showed


----------

